# Finally...



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

So as many of you may know I've been searching for the right little girl to share a cage with Juliet. Well today I finally found her... And by her i mean her and her sister... I found two rescues to take in. Juliet now has two little sisters to play with she instantly took them under her wing and has been ecstatic every since i put them with her. all kinds of hopping and fun!

Here are the pics of the new girls I couldn't get Juliet to hold still long enough to get a picture that isn't blurry. Ill keep trying.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah! Cute! Congratulations on the new babes! They're the cutest.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Aww, they're adorable! Charlotte is just the cutest!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Charlotte Seemed to be the bravest when it comes to my hand but she doesn't explore the cage must just hangsout downstairs... Pandora surprised me when we got home she was extremely shy until i put her in the cage then she instantly started running climbing hopping etc. They must just be happy to be clean and in a big open space. The place i rescued them from was an animal horder situation they still kind of have that nasty smell allthough it's comming out very fast.


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

If they came from an animal hoarding situation you should of really quarantined the new girls from your current rat until you were sure they're not carrying anything that could harm your current rat but obviously too late now, I hope they're healthy


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Everybody is healthy and happy several weeks later. They are huge now want some pics?


----------



## snailsmeen (Mar 7, 2014)

Omg yes please post pics.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry been busy but i will get some this weekend and post the girls are very big now =D


----------

